# a way to highlight unhighlightable text in webpages?



## psycoblaster (Sep 24, 2008)

a failed post does not exist in a failed thread


----------



## Rayder (Sep 24, 2008)

If you use FireFox, there is likely a plugin for that.   I don't what it might be though, but I'm SURE there is one.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Sep 24, 2008)

Maybe you could copy it from the "view source" or is it a picture or flash?


----------



## Prime (Sep 24, 2008)

You'll find the text in the page source.

Right click on the site and pick 'View Source' then Ctrl + F to search for the text (in firefox, not sure on other browsers). or just scoll all the way through it


----------



## Lee79 (Sep 24, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> If you use FireFox, there is likely a plugin for that.   I don't what it might be though, but I'm SURE there is one.



Maybe the PageHacker add on. 
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/5753


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 24, 2008)

While there are plugins such things are usually done with javascript, kill that (under an options menu for any browser).

Firefox wise.
5 extensions, general purpose really but if you know what you are doing even a little bit you can have fun.
Adblock plus
filterset g updater (for adblock plus)
noscript: pick and choose what scripts you run.
firebug: allows you to edit pages in real time, a debug tool really but a hell of a hacking tool.
greasemonkey: I am recent convert, this can take what you make in firebug and spin it into a script you load each time. There are many scripts available for all sorts of sites (some of the imdb ones are great).


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 24, 2008)

a failed post does not exist in a failed thread


----------



## BiscuitBee (Sep 24, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> thanks all, firefox has solved my problem.
> now I have chrome, IE, opera and now firefox downloaded on my computer


Hey, it's nice to have options!  It used to be just IE and Netscape! *shudder*


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 25, 2008)

1. disable javascript
2. profit

no plugins needed


----------

